# Euro-Car Club



## B1gg3stN00b (Jul 31, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/group.php?groupid=12

A group for all those who love their European brand automobiles, as well as a safe haven from American muscle meatheads!

Requirements for joining? None. I know that a 911 Turbo is expensive so I can't expect everyone to own one, I don't even. It's just for all of you who appreciate the higher quality European engineering, and like to laugh at some of the lower quality European engineering (MG). 

But if you dig your German, Italian, English, Swedish, French, even Russian cars, this is for you!


----------

